# textdatei



## babuschka (18. Jan 2012)

Konvertierung einer Textdatei in das shp-Format

wie kann man textdateien in spalten und zeilen umwandeln?????


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Jan 2012)

bitte zuerst lesen:
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## babuschka (18. Jan 2012)

was soll ichn dazu noch sagen. klugs*****ern kannst bei jemand anderen. bist doch nicht meine mutti du vogel!


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jan 2012)

im vorherigen Thema hättest du schon merken können dass deine Fragen nicht optimal sind,
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/130398-java-topology-suite-linestrings-trennen.html
(der Themen-Titel später von mir erweitert)

aber wie auch immer, allein diese Ausdrucksweise ist das Ende dieses Threads hier,
weitere Maßnahmen für diesen Username kommen vielleicht dazu..


----------

